# Very unusual question - please help



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

GRF has so many members with an amazing wealth of knowledge, and I'm hoping that someone here may be able to help me with a somewhat unusual situation. I have acquired 4 new "pets" (using the word loosely and incorrectly) and I need advice.

Two days ago, while walking with Toby, I found a dead raccoon female on the road and it only needed one look to see that she was nursing. I felt sad and thought about the poor babies. Yesterday, almost 24 hours after I found the mom, I was once again out in the woods with Toby and heard pitiful (and surprisingly loud) crying. Following the sound led me to an abandoned shed and under the "eaves", I found the raccoon's den. There had been 5 babies, but one was already dead. 

Needless to say, I wrapped the remaining four (3 boys, 1 girl) in my jacket and took them home. Since then, I've been keeping them warm and bottle-feeding cow's milk every few hours, and all four have made it through the night. But I'm wondering whether cow's milk will give them enough protein and other nutrients, or whether I should try to find some kind of formula? Is there anything else I should be providing? I don't think these little ones are very old - their eyes aren't open yet - so I'm afraid their chances of survival may be very slim, but I've got to try.

If any of you have any advice or ideas to share, I would be very grateful.

Vivien, who didn't think she'd be adding "raccoon mom" to her resume...


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry I don't know anything about raccoons. Is there a wildlife preserve anywhere close by you that you could contact?

For puppies, and kittens, I use goats milk. I was told that it is easier to digest than cows milk and more closely related to the dog and cats milk. When they get a little older, I add a little baby food (rice or oatmeal cereal) to the bottle and make a bigger hole. If they are really young, they can't go to the bathroom on their own. They have to be stimulated. 
I don't know if it is the same with raccoons.

Good Luck with your new babies and if you get a minute please post pictures.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You are amazing for rescuing theses little orphans.  

I would find a local wildlife rehab person to take them pr give you guidance. You don't want to over humanize them or feed them anything that is not the best for them. They should be wild.

Your vet or e-vet maybe able to tell you who to contact to get the resources you need.

Raising Orphan Raccoons

Raccoon Care

Raccoon Rescue -- orphaned, injured or problem Coonies and other Wildlife information

http://remocoon.mnsi.net/babies.htm


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you see if you have any wildlife rehabbers in your area? I have found a couple of baby squirrels that had been abandoned and was able to get a rehabber to take them. They will care for them properly and then release them back into the wild. Thank you for saving these little ones!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

a friend of mine brought up several wild raccoons and she worked very hard to not become imprinted on them... she kept them inside for a while until they got big enough but never handled except to feed... and then they moved out to a shed and then hardly handled at all... I would strongly suggest a wildlife rehab person... if you contact your vet they should be able to help you find someone who has experience bringing up these babies...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

here's a link & maps of the Ontario wildlife rescue.
Hopefully there is a center close to you
Wildlife Centres :: Ontario Wildlife Rescue


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

goldhaven said:


> Sorry I don't know anything about raccoons. Is there a wildlife preserve anywhere close by you that you could contact?
> 
> *For puppies, and kittens, I use goats milk. I was told that it is easier to digest than cows milk and more closely related to the dog and cats milk. W*hen they get a little older, I add a little baby food (rice or oatmeal cereal) to the bottle and make a bigger hole. If they are really young, they can't go to the bathroom on their own. They have to be stimulated.
> I don't know if it is the same with raccoons.
> ...


I've read that goat's milk is the "universal donor".


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, I heard goat milk is the best also. May also want to try the puppy or kitten formulas that come with bottles sold at petstores and vet offices. But I agree with others that said, you need to get those babies into a wildlife rehab facility. Raccoons are very mischievous and you invite a world of trouble if you keep them. They are also wild animals and should not be kept and need to go back into the wild when they are old enough. In many states it is also against the law to keep wildlife. It just takes one nosey neighbor to report you, I have seen it happen with other people. 
Anyway, good luck to the little babies. Raccoon babies are adorable!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice. Please be assured, I have no intention of keeping these raccoons and raising them as pets, I'd just like to give them a chance to survive. Thank you, MK, for the links on raccoon care and to you, Jennifer, for the link to Ontario Wildlife Rescue. Unfortunately, the nearest center dealing with raccoons is almost 2 hours away, but I will call them. Perhaps they can give me a contact closer to me. I've left a message with someone in the area who is a naturalist and has apparently cared for a number of wild animals. I'm hoping she will call me back soon.

Meanwhile, here are some photos and a video of the little critters.





































http://www.crooked-stroke.org/images/raccoons/MVI_8537.MOV


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Awww, they are just too cute!
I take it you have been successful with the feedings so far? Have they had bowl movements or peed yet? 
Like somebody said before, pups and kitten have to be stimulated to pee and poop, I don't know if that is the case with raccoons. But if you need to try, you can make a cotton ball wet and rub it over their genitals softly, it simulates the licking of the momma. Pee and poop is sure to follow, lol. Good luck!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, so far the feedings seem to be going well. They also seem to be able to go to the bathroom on their own, as I've cleaned feces out of their pen and changed the wet towel twice. It seems to be ok so far, but they are very tiny.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They sure are precious!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you have a local wildlife society? We had issues with baby squirrels once and were able to take them to a local wildlife organization that had experience raising and caring for such animals.

Good luck!


From my quick google search....

http://www.ontariowildliferescue.ca/

http://www.owren-online.org/


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

By the way, knowing myself and loving all critters, I would have done the same and taken these babies in till finding a wildlife rehab facility or wildlife rehabilitator. Thank you for caring for these babies


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Their best bet at survival really is with a wildlife rehab. Often in areas they have local fosters who are trained. I did it for a short time when I was in MI. Goats milk is better. I was provided with a special formula for each of my babies. Thanks for rescuing them!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh gosh they sure are cute.... I would've taken them home too. I hope you get the help you need to either raise them, or pass them off to someone who can care for them. Hope those sweet babies grow bit and strong!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I spoke to a lady from OWR earlier this evening, and I learned quite a lot. For one thing, it is illegal in this province to keep a wild animal for more than 24 hours, even if you are attempting to rescue it. Who knew? She told me not to contact the ministry, a vet or the SPCA, because they would more than likely put these babies down and possibly fine me for having them in the first place. I admit, I have trouble understanding why trying to rescue an animal is an offense, but there you have it. Anyway, she is trained and licensed to rehabilitate raccoons and she will take them, but as we are very far apart, it won't be for a few days. She recommended Esbilac puppy formula for them in the meantime, so that's what they're getting now. All 4 are still doing fine. Thanks again to all of you for your advice.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So kind of you to rescue those cute little racoons. Something so many of us would do. I am glad someone in wildlife contacted you and gave you info on how to take care of them until she can take over. Good luck and enjoy them while you have them!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so glad you took these little ones in, know I would have too. In the states, if you have a zoo in your town/area you can call them and ask to speak to one of their animal behaviorist who can provide references to people specialized in wild animal welfare. We found a Momma possum who had been killed by a car with 3 babies still clinging to her body. We removed, brought home and fed goats milk. I called the zoo who put me with a man who lived in E. Texas, we delivered the babies a few days later and he raised outside in a "nursery" he had on his property. I like to think the babes made it since they were old enough to have their eyes open. Hope so! 

Glad you were able to find someone to take them & I bet they will do fine.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So looking after them is illegal? What are you meant to do just leave them to die? Law or not I would have done the same as you. Good luck with your baby critters!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

You are wonderful for rescuing them!Keeping my fingers crossed they all make it!They are so cute..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so cute-thank you for saving them.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you all. The big "handover" is on Thursday, and I'm quite sad, really. I've done my utmost to prevent them bonding with me, keeping contact to a minimum, but I'm afraid _I_ have bonded with them. Fallen in love, really. They're just beyond sweet. The biggest (oldest?) one's eyes are opening now, and the way he gazes at me when I bottle-feed ... oh my! I'm a lost soul. I foresee tears (mine) at the handover, but it's in their best interest. Thanks again for all your advice and support.



Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> So looking after them is illegal? What are you meant to do just leave them to die?


Apparently. That is, in fact, Health Canada's official "recommendation" upon encountering orphaned raccoons. They have (*gasp*) worms, you know!  And apparently puppies, kittens and (yes) human babies don't (yeah right!), and we're all too daft to know to wash our hands after contact. Sorry, I'll stop ranting now. Just a sore point with me right now...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad those cuties are still doing well for you!! Thursday is going to be hard for you, but you can't keep them forever.:no: I really give credit to the wildlife people who can rehab and set them free. I am like you, I would get attatched!! You have done great for them...be proud of that.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I'm sure Thursday will be HARD! Go ahead and cry. You are a tender hearted, generous person to do this for them.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I would love to see an updated photo before they go.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

tobysmommy said:


> Thank you all. The big "handover" is on Thursday, and I'm quite sad, really. I've done my utmost to prevent them bonding with me, keeping contact to a minimum, but I'm afraid _I_ have bonded with them. Fallen in love, really. They're just beyond sweet. The biggest (oldest?) one's eyes are opening now, and the way he gazes at me when I bottle-feed ... oh my! I'm a lost soul. I foresee tears (mine) at the handover, but it's in their best interest. Thanks again for all your advice and support.
> 
> 
> Apparently. That is, in fact, Health Canada's official "recommendation" upon encountering orphaned raccoons. They have (*gasp*) worms, you know!  And apparently puppies, kittens and (yes) human babies don't (yeah right!), and we're all too daft to know to wash our hands after contact. Sorry, I'll stop ranting now. Just a sore point with me right now...


Same thing in Massachusetts. We rescued some baby birds, and we were told the same thing. Fortunately the humane society had someone that was able to raise them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a pet raccoon when I was young.
Bad idea I know, but we'd do that back in the dark ages.

They are sweet with the one they bond with, but not so fond of other people. Just funny little critters.

I know nature must run it's course, but not around me! I'd so not be able to leave babies out either.

Tears will come, but smile too and think iof the good life they will have now. Hugs to you from another big, fat marshamallow of a person.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you all. Yes, tomorrow will be hard, especially now that their personalities are beginning to develop and show. They are so funny, so sweet and so precious, my little "Screamer", "Fusspot", "Wallflower" and "Garfield". I will miss them dearly, but I hope I can stay in touch and get updates.



goldhaven said:


> I would love to see an updated photo before they go.


I will try to take some tomorrow morning.


----------

